# Secret  Summer Bulk Foods



## GetSwullll (Jun 2, 2013)

So I'm ready to start a great diet this summer. My largest problem is always undereating. 

Starting a new cycle of Anadrol/test c/ DECa. 


Looking to pack on major size but a great bulk look, not the winter mass just to fill a shirt out "look". 

*What's some tricks for budgeting to.get good calorie intake without increasing that BF% seeing my water bloat will already puff me up enough. 

*Any foods, snacks u guys include all the time to create a habit of, any specific to summer?


----------



## Marshall (Jun 2, 2013)

I usually will drink more calories when I need them. Quality protein powder mixed with whatever I want in it.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

Marshall said:


> I usually will drink more calories when I need them. Quality protein powder mixed with whatever I want in it.



I love protein shakes when it is time to increase calories.

Here is a recipe I got off the internet for a homemade shake for bulking. It is not a sweet tasting shake, but I drank gallons of this stuff last cycle..

Ingredients:

2 or 3 scoops whey- to get to 50 grams protein or so
1 Banana
1 tablespoon peanut butter
2/3 cup oats
10 oz skim milk
Handful of ice cubes

If you want, add a pinch of cinnamon. 

Run it in the blender for a minute or so...

Macros:
800 cals
80g protein
80g Carb
20g Fat

I like the taste of these shakes, and two a day will definitely add to your bulking diet. Most of the carbs come from the banana and the oats.


----------



## tripletotal (Jun 2, 2013)

Chris that looks great! I'm definitely going to give that a shot, subbing almond butter for peanut butter.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

tripletotal said:


> Chris that looks great! I'm definitely going to give that a shot, subbing almond butter for peanut butter.



I always use extra oats, and you kind of get a chewy texture going.  My wife tasted it and didn't like it too much, but she has a sweet tooth.  I could use chocolate whey powder to make it sweet.  I was using unflavored whey.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 2, 2013)

This in nearly identical to what I make.  I swap out milk for egg whites for added protein.  A few of these a day and you will GROW!




chrisr116 said:


> I love protein shakes when it is time to increase calories.
> 
> Here is a recipe I got off the internet for a homemade shake for bulking. It is not a sweet tasting shake, but I drank gallons of this stuff last cycle..
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 2, 2013)

Magnus82 said:


> This in nearly identical to what I make.  I swap out milk for egg whites for added protein.  A few of these a day and you will GROW!



Never thought about subbing egg white for milk.  I have 25 laying hens in my chicken coop, and always have lots of eggs everywhere.  I am gonna try it.  Thanks, Magnus.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 2, 2013)

Drol tanks my appetite within 2 weeks tops. Dbol is a littel easier on appetite .
Maybe that is why I respond well to small amts of aa17's but gains really slow on higher amts. Low food =low growth.... periactin will make you ravenous 
if you can get around the lethergy... As stated above easiest ton drink Xtra cals on with a low appetite... T


----------

